# 06 6.0 exhaust ??



## mb06gto (Feb 19, 2012)

so im a newbie, i just purchased a 2006 6.0 with 40k on it and all it has done is a flowmaster axel back.. im really confused on what i need here. i traded in a mach 1 which was simple as hell to figure out haha im gona hold off on headers for a little while, so i was wondering can i just keep the axel back and put a JBA o/r mid pipe in and somehow get rid of that resonator or whatever that is in the middle of the exhaust? im not really sure the best way to go upon this lol any help or input would be great i dont know where to even start lol


----------



## Agenthol302 (May 18, 2011)

if you dont have the tool to do it then take it to any local exhaust shop...i mean any. have the resonator cut out and a piece of pipe put in place. not hard at all to accomplish and very cheap. if you do go to a shop make sure you explain that those are the resonators and not cats. 

also these are very very simple cars...dont over think them


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

JBA mids are a direct bolt on for the exhaust. They will remove the resinator and cars. I had them on mine.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

This is an 06- resinator is part of the cat back not the mids....the 04 has the two resinators that "look" like cats but the 06 has what looks like a muffler


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

you can have a muffler shop cut and weld in pipes, they would have to cut the flange off of the resinator and weld it to the new pipes


----------



## Boston GTO (Dec 30, 2011)

Im running axle back flowmaster 40s and they have a nice throaty sound especially on down shifts, i would recommend these

PS, they are direct bolt on so there an easy install too


----------

